# New Apologetics Site



## louis_jp (Aug 9, 2010)

Library of Historical Apologetics: Rediscovering Forgotten Defenders of the Faith

Library of Historical Apologetics

Looks fun. HT: Triablogue.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 10, 2010)

The site was just launched yesterday. The man behind this site is a member of my parish. For several years he has been collecting apologetic works regarding the historicity of the resurrection. By the time he is finished I anticipate a site that will be a great resource.


----------

